# Projector Headlights with LED strip



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

So as you know I got Projector Headlights with LED Strip,
Installed it last weekend, here are some notes:
Good:
Quality of the headlights is really good, it is not as great as a stock one but for that price it is great,
Install Wasn't that hard:
You don't even have to remove the bumper, if you have small hands
There are only 3 small torx bolts on headlight, one on top that you can access really easy, one on the side , to access it you have to remove the grill ( easy, just top few screws and pull it out, there are 2 clips of the bottom of the grill that are stubborn but just use some flat head screwdriver to pry it out)
and one bolt under the headlight, you can access it if you remove the fog light grill and turn signal, just insert your hand and from the side you will see how to get to it, 
When you get all the bolts removed, disconnect the power from headlight, and yank it you may need to pull a top side of the bumper a little bit to clear few notches on headlight, I did it by inserting my hand thru opening by fog light and pushed the bumper a little bit from behind.


BAD
Driver side headlight has one burnt out led!!!
LEDs on both strips are throwing error on dash " Left Parking Light not working" "Right Parking Light Not working" !!!

I emailed the vendor who sold me the light and they swear that they are canbus compatible,and they test them out before they ship them, and im getting error because there may be interference from Parking sensors or i may have to move the resistors, I call that Bull****, and still think that they dont have resistors AT ALL!

So I told them that i have about 10 or more people that are interested in buying those headlights but at this time I'm cant recommend them because of those issues, and if they help me fix it then i will give them my customers ( little sabotage)

*So im going to remove them this weekend and check if they have resistors,
Does anyone know what kind and what parameters on resistors do I need? can i buy them at radio shack? where do i have to solder them? Need help please!!!
I will be in Roselle IL this weekend, anyone from the area that can help me figure it out?? *

If this will not help with error code and with one broken led bulb then i need the vendor to replace them for me for free, ( im not going to pay $200 just for shipping for both ways!)

INSTALL TIPS:
You don't even have to remove the bumper, if you have small hands
There are only 3 small torx bolts on headlight, one on top that you can access really easy, one on the side , to access it you have to remove the grill ( easy, just top few screws and pull it out, there are 2 clips of the bottom of the grill that are stubborn but just use some flat head screwdriver to pry it out)
and one bolt under the headlight, you can access it if you remove the fog light grill and turn signal, just insert your hand and from the side you will see how to get to it, 
When you get all the bolts removed, disconnect the power from headlight, and yank it you may need to pull a top side of the bumper a little bit to clear few notches on headlight, I did it by inserting my hand thru opening by fog light and pushed the bumper a little bit from behind.

here are couple pics:


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

regular parking lights have bulbs which are 5W. Therefor you will need resistors to make up for it(no error)

If your car supplies 12V for 5W bulb then you will need resistance of
R=V^2/P -> (12*12)/5= 28.8 ohms.

At least 28.8 ohms. However i would recommend connecting few resistors in parallel that will make resistance of approximately 28.8 Ohm. This is because you want to desipitate heat through few resitors. 

Use some online calculator to find out what resitors will give you approximately 30Ohms in parrallel. See what radioshack offers first and then mix and match
Example of online calculator 
http://diyaudioprojects.com/Technical/Electronics/parallel-resistor-calculator.htm

Lights look really good :thumbup:


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanks, just to make sure i connect resistors on positive wire between power source and destinantion(led strip) right ?


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

Yea resistors are connected on the positive side. 

Physical appearance of the headlight assembly looks good. 

Is the led stripes source come from parking light plug? 

Also do you mind posting the link or pm me?


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

mango_springroll said:


> Yea resistors are connected on the positive side.
> 
> Physical appearance of the headlight assembly looks good.
> 
> ...


Yes,it seems like it is taking power from parking light source. 

I wish there is a way to disable bulb check via vagcom


----------



## CC Rider (Jul 29, 2010)

Link Please


----------



## martinelles (Feb 10, 2012)

Would be nice if they just wired up the led's to.a.separate power source that bypassed the canbus system so the remainder od the lights worked as usual but lees controlled separately


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Ill be in the area but dont know wiring. waiting for you to update this so i can get the black ones opcorn:


----------



## milan187 (Mar 15, 2009)

I might consider this just to get the projectors.

Whats the price in the area of?


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

It was about $500 with shipping from europe, I really want this vendor to do something about those leds and not to just trying to tell me that i should find a good electrician !!!


----------



## Xklusiv (Jul 17, 2012)

Can you post a pic of the LEDs on?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## srkerd (Dec 25, 2012)

I have been waiting for a product like this... Will you give us a link?


----------



## Mjstager (Jan 22, 2013)

Any pics of the LED's on would be great...I do like the look of them that is for certain!!! Im definitely down to purchase once they get all the bugs figured out..Keep us updated to your findings with those guys


----------



## kaeo773 (Mar 16, 2013)

google: DAYLINE headlights VWPassat CC 08-10+


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

I got them from http://www.dectane-tuning.com/ fron romanian store because german store took then 5 days to reply to my email for quote 

Before you buy then email them asking if led strip is error free and tell then to test it before shipping

Because if something goes wrong then it would cost some $$$ to return them


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

I have a question

If i get a proper resistor can i splice and tap it between the wire that goes to the connector that plugs in the headlights?would that work?

below is a picture, does anyone know which wires power Parking Lights?

There are 5 wires:
Brown - Ground
Yellow/Black -
White/Green - 
Grey/Black - 
White/Black

so one wire for each bulb: Low beam. High beam, Side/turn, Parking light.


----------



## SommersCC (Mar 16, 2013)

Hey all, I am new to this form, but have been a CC owner for a few years. I have been looking into projector headlights for a while, and the Dayline company is the only aftermarket company that manufactures them. I have contacted the vendor to discuss options for shipping and discounts for bulk purchases. If anyone is interested Ill let you know what I find out when they respond.:thumbup:


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

SommersCC said:


> Where are these headlights on the site. I dont see a subcategory for the VW CC?
> 
> Thanks


Chrome
https://www.dectane.de/product_info...Scheinwerfer-VW&products_id=89277&language=en

Black
https://www.dectane.de/product_info...Scheinwerfer-VW&products_id=89276&language=en


----------



## srkerd (Dec 25, 2012)

I am a little surprised that these are only $500. Aren't the HID themselves more expensive then that? 

Did you have to buy something else to make the HID's work or was it just plug and play?

Thanks


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

srkerd said:


> I am a little surprised that these are only $500. Aren't the HID themselves more expensive then that?
> 
> Did you have to buy something else to make the HID's work or was it just plug and play?
> 
> Thanks


Those are projector lenses, they dont come with bulbs, you can reuse existing bulbs from stock reflector headlights or buy hid bulbs with ballast for about 100,

They kind of plug and play one thing i unable to make it to work is led strip, will work on it tomorrow


----------



## srkerd (Dec 25, 2012)

Thanks Peterek, now I see. 

One last question is how do you do the leveling? I am assuming you do that manually once and it is set, like the regular halogen headlights?


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)

peterek said:


> I have a question
> 
> If i get a proper resistor can i splice and tap it between the wire that goes to the connector that plugs in the headlights?would that work?
> 
> ...


So on mine (which were originally halogens) yellow was drl (low beam) and the one thats under 8 or 9 can't tell on your picture, on the plug which I think is black and grey on the picture was the parking lights (amber side marker). as for brights, i connected them inside the headlight housing. I think that one is white/black. turns should be green/white


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

srkerd said:


> Thanks Peterek, now I see.
> 
> One last question is how do you do the leveling? I am assuming you do that manually once and it is set, like the regular halogen headlights?


Leveling is done the same way as on stock headlights


----------



## jiangleo (May 21, 2012)

WOW! they look really good!:thumbup:


----------



## SHAG WAGON (Jun 15, 2004)

peterek said:


> It was about $500 with shipping from europe, I really want this vendor to do something about those leds and not to just trying to tell me that i should find a good electrician !!!


$500?? 
I just got quoted $382 shipped to Miami,FL


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

SHAG WAGON said:


> $500??
> I just got quoted $382 shipped to Miami,FL


$375 was a price + shipping + customs it was around 480 plus i had to pay $24 for customs where usps dropped them off


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Look at my wiring diagram pictures of front headlights in this post. It should help you with your project. If you need better diagram let me know

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ve-a-wiring-question.&p=81157129#post81157129


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

OEMplusCC said:


> Look at my wiring diagram pictures of front headlights in this post. It should help you with your project. If you need better diagram let me know
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ve-a-wiring-question.&p=81157129#post81157129


So i got resistors 10w 10 ohms, connected them togheter one after another to get 30 ohm

I cut black/grey wire by the headlight connector, put resistor between the wire, and still same error leds turn on for few secs and then i got error parking light not working and they turn off

Do i need to do both sides at the same time or it doesnt matter?


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Yes i would install resistors on both sides. 

You need to connect resistors in parallel to your LEDs not series -> thats what you did 

Here is illustration:









Thus wire on left could be your pin10 black/gray wire and wire on left ground of your led


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

OEMplusCC said:


> Yes i would install resistors on both sides.
> 
> You need to connect resistors in parallel to your LEDs not series -> thats what you did
> 
> ...


Can i connect to brow wire that goes to connector? Or it have to be seperate ground thay goes to led directly?

So i need to make 30 ohm resisors out of my 3x10 and then connect it between ground and gray/black,is that right?


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

Very nice !
I think this:










is how the stock CC should have looked in the first place! (of course, with HID bulbs instead of the halogens)


----------



## digga4 (Apr 8, 2008)

Are you looking to run the LED strips as your DRL?

I really hope you get this worked out. opcorn:

I really want a set......


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

Fought with LEDs couldnt get them to work, i wired resistors wrong, didnt have time to redo it so I tapped into low beams



















And took this picture


----------



## HunterRose (Feb 16, 1999)

Are you still throwing errors running the lights this way?


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

HunterRose said:


> Are you still throwing errors running the lights this way?


No errors for low beams

"Parking Light not working" error is still on the dash because the wire that was going to parking lights is cut, 
But i will try to see if i can disable parking lights via vag com to get rid of that error


----------



## jigubhai2001 (Oct 23, 2012)

*Man what a find!!!!*

Just like a lot of other CC owners, I have been looking for a good set of projectors to replace the halogens. This is looking very promising.... The best part is that it is relatively cheap, and that I can reuse the HID kit that I have currently installed on my Halogens....

Great job on this find OP :thumbup:


----------



## martinelles (Feb 10, 2012)

peterek said:


> Can i connect to brow wire that goes to connector? Or it have to be seperate ground thay goes to led directly?
> 
> So i need to make 30 ohm resisors out of my 3x10 and then connect it between ground and gray/black,is that right?


Thats a bit wierd to me as total resistance drops in a parallel circuit. I dont know how the CANBUS system views the circuit (I.e., what its looking for wrt voltage, current etc...) but i dont think using a resistor in parallel will do what you need it to do.


----------



## jiangleo (May 21, 2012)

Thank you for sharing this. I have three questions: 1. how is the quality for the projector? did you put HID in? If so, how is the performance during the night? 2。Does the cornering lights feature work properly? 3. If I do not want to enable the LED strip, are these headlights plug n playable without any error?

Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

martinelles said:


> Thats a bit wierd to me as total resistance drops in a parallel circuit. I dont know how the CANBUS system views the circuit (I.e., what its looking for wrt voltage, current etc...) but i dont think using a resistor in parallel will do what you need it to do.


I thought the same, but i didnt know that i have to connect them between ground and positive wire,

I think this is how it should be done,

I bought 6x 10w 10ohm resistors from radio shack.

wire 3 of them in serial( one after another) to make 30ohm 

Connect them : one end to ground wire , another end connect to positive wire ( this has to be done on wires that go directly to LED


Please tell me if im right or wrong so i dont waste another saturday trying to figure it out myself


----------



## martinelles (Feb 10, 2012)

peterek said:


> I thought the same, but i didnt know that i have to connect them between ground and positive wire,
> 
> I think this is how it should be done,
> 
> ...


Im not saying you are wrong but it dosnt pass the smell test for me. wiring the resistors in series like that will increase the total resistance of that portion of the circuit but puting a 30ohm resister in parallel between the hot and ground wires wont have any affect on the circuit potential (or voltage) 

but all of the other forums on the net seem to agree with wiring them in parallel so i say go for it!!!

I will have to do some circuit testing at home to see get my head in the right place.


----------



## baye (May 6, 2009)

peterek said:


>


The LEDs in the headlight look awfully weak compared to the ones in the turn signal/LED DRL combo below (maybe it's just the angle?)... If they are, I'd probably just leave them out altogether, try to get rid of the parking light error and call it a day.


----------



## martinelles (Feb 10, 2012)

baye said:


> The LEDs in the headlight look awfully weak compared to the ones in the turn signal/LED DRL combo below (maybe it's just the angle?)... If they are, I'd probably just leave them out altogether, try to get rid of the parking light error and call it a day.


I suppose i agree however, without being able to see just how bright they actually are i should hold judgment. Remember, the camera is making adjustments based on the brighter source. additionally, the LED's may be "aimed" or "focused" differently (wide angle v narrow angle) such that the DRL/Turn Signal combo may have wide or wider angle diodes than those used in the headlight. This coupled with a different housing may result in less light at the camera at that angle. the best way to make that judgment is in person and so to that end... OP What do you say to the statement "[The headlight LED's] look awfully weak compared to the ones in the turn signal/LED DRL..."?


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

baye said:


> The LEDs in the headlight look awfully weak compared to the ones in the turn signal/LED DRL combo below (maybe it's just the angle?)... If they are, I'd probably just leave them out altogether, try to get rid of the parking light error and call it a day.


DLR are little birghter but also they are angled to the side so for this shot they were hitting camera directly


----------



## JLondon (Dec 18, 2011)

I like those headlights...wish I could see them in person!!


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

JLondon said:


> I like those headlights...wish I could see them in person!!


Looks like i need to make a video and/or pic with better camera than iphone


----------



## baye (May 6, 2009)

I just thought having two strips of LED DRLs would be a bit redundant/excessive.... Then again, the new CLS does this too so


----------



## HunterRose (Feb 16, 1999)

peterek said:


> Looks like i need to make a video and/or pic with better camera than iphone


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## danielg1028 (Apr 1, 2013)

OEMplusCC said:


> regular parking lights have bulbs which are 5W. Therefor you will need resistors to make up for it(no error)
> 
> If your car supplies 12V for 5W bulb then you will need resistance of
> R=V^2/P -> (12*12)/5= 28.8 ohms.
> ...


If you are talking about 30 ohms. Are you meaning that to be for your total parallel resistance.


----------



## danielg1028 (Apr 1, 2013)

danielg1028 said:


> If you are talking about 30 ohms. Are you meaning that to be for your total parallel resistance.


I believe your load resistance will not change. The load being the lights. With that being said by adding more resistance in parallel it doesn't change resistance of the the load it changes total resistance. If you want to add resistance to the load it would be done in series. For example if your load is 10ohm and you add a 20 ohm resistor your total resistance is 30 ohms. Maybe I'm missing some info to give you an exact answer.


----------



## danielg1028 (Apr 1, 2013)

danielg1028 said:


> I believe your load resistance will not change. The load being the lights. With that being said by adding more resistance in parallel it doesn't change resistance of the the load it changes total resistance. If you want to add resistance to the load it would be done in series. For example if your load is 10ohm and you add a 20 ohm resistor your total resistance is 30 ohms. Maybe I'm missing some info to give you an exact answer.


If you are in true parallel circuit not a series-parallel by adding resistors in parallel it will only bring down the total resistance. as the total resistance comes down the total current will increase. Less resistance more current and vice versa. The 12 v will not change but if you add a resistor in series it will create a voltage drop and you will not get 12v to the load (which being the lights).


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

no I got even more confused how and were to connect the resistors.....


----------



## danielg1028 (Apr 1, 2013)

peterek said:


> no I got even more confused how and were to connect the resistors.....


Yeah i wasnt trying to confuse you. I have never done the mod you are doing but I do know electrical theory. So because i have never done it before im not sure on a couple of things that maybe i would have already known. I think i understand what you are saying and what the first guy was saying trying to help you. So it is your parking lights left in right that are not working?


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

danielg1028 said:


> Yeah i wasnt trying to confuse you. I have never done the mod you are doing but I do know electrical theory. So because i have never done it before im not sure on a couple of things that maybe i would have already known. I think i understand what you are saying and what the first guy was saying trying to help you. So it is your parking lights left in right that are not working?


That is correct, They turn on. then i get error " left parking light not working" "Right parking light not working" and then they turn off...

i tried to wire 3 10ohm 10 watt resitor in series and connect them to positive wire that goes to Led strip but this didnt work, i guess it has to be wired between ground and positive wires


----------



## danielg1028 (Apr 1, 2013)

peterek said:


> That is correct, They turn on. then i get error " left parking light not working" "Right parking light not working" and then they turn off...
> 
> i tried to wire 3 10ohm 10 watt resitor in series and connect them to positive wire that goes to Led strip but this didnt work, i guess it has to be wired between ground and positive wires


Try taking the 3 10 ohm resistors and wiring them together in series or in a row to make a whole. then take the resistors as a whole and wire them in parallel to the led.


----------



## danielg1028 (Apr 1, 2013)

danielg1028 said:


> Try taking the 3 10 ohm resistors and wiring them together in series or in a row to make a whole. then take the resistors as a whole and wire them in parallel to the led.


Are you saying that you wired the whole circuit as in the resistors and the LED strip in series the first time?


----------



## danielg1028 (Apr 1, 2013)

danielg1028 said:


> Are you saying that you wired the whole circuit as in the resistors and the LED strip in series the first time?


 Was the any information when you bought the lights telling you in ratings and such?


----------



## baye (May 6, 2009)

peterek said:


> no I got even more confused how and were to connect the resistors.....


You need to connect the resistors in parallel, as shown in OEMPlusCC's diagram earlier. Daisy chain the resistors together and hook one end to the + and the other to the ground wire.

See this for some explanation:
http://forums.evolutionm.net/10067533-post10.html


danielg1028 said:


> Try taking the 3 10 ohm resistors and wiring them together in series or in a row to make a whole. then take the resistors as a whole and wire them in parallel to the led.


What he said.


----------



## baye (May 6, 2009)

bump for update?


----------



## tellonr (Jan 8, 2013)

peterek said:


>


Love this Pic! Can't wait to see your car in person


----------



## HunterRose (Feb 16, 1999)

So other than the LED panel the housing is working. I have clearance to order them from my other half.

Also do you happen to have a picture of the beam pattern?


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

UPDATE: 


So I took multimeter, and measure resistance on my old stock Parking Lights and got: 
3 Ohm, 

Then i measure resistance of the led strip i have in new headlights and got 54 Ohms !!!!, inside the housing i found that i think that are resistors that go to LEDs , so they have resistors already built in. 


but why 54 Ohms? is it because in europe they use DRL bulbs and those leds are supposed to replace them?? 

anyway, is it beacue 54ohms is too much and thats why i get error code? or im missing something else?? 

PLEASE HELP


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

For those of us with factory OEM HID Projector lamps, could these be modified or provided to support OEM "auto-leveling" / "turning" and a D1S bulb housing setup?


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

usaf-lt-g said:


> For those of us with factory OEM HID Projector lamps, could these be modified or provided to support OEM "auto-leveling" / "turning" and a D1S bulb housing setup?


 To be hones im not sure, on the website in description it says that they have motors built in...

Come over to that car show saturday and take a look at mine headlights


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

usaf-lt-g said:


> For those of us with factory OEM HID Projector lamps, could these be modified or provided to support OEM "auto-leveling" / "turning" and a D1S bulb housing setup?


 Doubt that... these are halogen housing w swapped lens in them, bro


----------



## kaeo773 (Mar 16, 2013)

I saw this when browsing, I wonder if this module is you guys need to get the led strip to work. 

DAYLINE E-Code Headlight Daytime Running Light (DRL) Module 
This module automatically turns on the LED light strip in your DAYLINE E-code Headlights as soon as your ignition is activated. This feature eliminates the need to turn on your parking lights manually every time you start your vehicle. 

This module is engineered and designed to work specifically with DAYLINE Headlights and one module is all that is required for both headlights. 

http://europeanperformanceproducts....light-Daytime-Running-Light--DRL--Module.html


----------



## danielg1028 (Apr 1, 2013)

peterek said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> 
> So I took multimeter, and measure resistance on my old stock Parking Lights and got:
> ...


 Im not sure. It sounds like if the computer is used to there being 3 ohm of resistance there then 54 will through it off. Seems that way. It would be a current issue im assuming. I've never done this project so i can't speak from experience only from theory. Im guessing the only problem here is tricking the computer or either changing it. So you are saying there is 54 ohms not including the load resistors? You are saying that there was resistors in the LED housing? If thats the case then you need to lower the total resistance of the circuit in order to trick the computer into thinking it is using the same circuit. Your total current will go up and match then the current on the stock circuit. You would have to put resistors in parallel. You would need a 3.17647 Ohm resistor in parallel with the 54 ohm LED strip. That would give you almost 3 ohms total resistance. The stock current would be 4 A and the new circuit would give you close to 4 Amps. Try and match the resistor as close a you can. Hope this helps.


----------



## Mr Neon (Apr 7, 2011)

Couple questions on these headlights. 

1. Would they work with 2012 CC's 

2. Does the cornering light still work 

3. What color are the LED's - Cool white or Daylight, etc... 

Taggin along...


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Mr Neon said:


> Couple questions on these headlights.
> 
> 1. Would they work with 2012 CC's
> 
> ...


 Answers: 
1.They are going to replace 09-12 Halogen Headlights 
2.Yes 
3.They look like total match to my USP 4300k hid kit, so I'd say they are 4500-5000k range, so pretty close to stock vw D1S(if not mistaken) hid bulbs. 

:beer:


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

danielg1028 said:


> Im not sure. It sounds like if the computer is used to there being 3 ohm of resistance there then 54 will through it off. Seems that way. It would be a current issue im assuming. I've never done this project so i can't speak from experience only from theory. Im guessing the only problem here is tricking the computer or either changing it. So you are saying there is 54 ohms not including the load resistors? You are saying that there was resistors in the LED housing? If thats the case then you need to lower the total resistance of the circuit in order to trick the computer into thinking it is using the same circuit. Your total current will go up and match then the current on the stock circuit. You would have to put resistors in parallel. You would need a 3.17647 Ohm resistor in parallel with the 54 ohm LED strip. That would give you almost 3 ohms total resistance. The stock current would be 4 A and the new circuit would give you close to 4 Amps. Try and match the resistor as close a you can. Hope this helps.


 It is 54ohms including LED resistors that are built in the headlights, mine guess is that those are EU headlights and they have different bulb for parking light,(54ohm bulb) and thats why they put 54ohm resistors, 
And US lights have parking light that have 3ohm resistance


----------



## ciki (May 6, 2012)

peterek said:


> It is 54ohms including LED resistors that are built in the headlights, mine guess is that those are EU headlights and they have different bulb for parking light,(54ohm bulb) and thats why they put 54ohm resistors,
> And US lights have parking light that have 3ohm resistance


 I saw an option in Vag-Com to enable Euro headlights.


----------



## danielg1028 (Apr 1, 2013)

peterek said:


> It is 54ohms including LED resistors that are built in the headlights, mine guess is that those are EU headlights and they have different bulb for parking light,(54ohm bulb) and thats why they put 54ohm resistors,
> And US lights have parking light that have 3ohm resistance


 Might be. Hope you get them working. Post an update if and when u do.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Any luck with enabling euro lights with VAG??


----------



## koopmayne09 (Apr 19, 2013)

Maybe I missed it, but can you send me a link of the site you got your projector lights please? And do these go with the 2012 CC as well?


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

Turb02 said:


> Any luck with enabling euro lights with VAG??


 Haven't have time to try it,but will try it this weekend ,thanks for suggestion


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

koopmayne09 said:


> Maybe I missed it, but can you send me a link of the site you got your projector lights please? And do these go with the 2012 CC as well?


 https://www.dectane.de/product_info...Scheinwerfer-VW&products_id=89277&language=en 

they do work with 2012 CC


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

FYSA, 
When the availability shows 23 week or 18 week, that is the calendar week, not "available in"...so calendar week 23 would be June 3rd- 9th...


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

peterek said:


> Haven't have time to try it,but will try it this weekend ,thanks for suggestion


 Cant take credit...ciki posted that on page 2. Let us know if that works though. Obviously I have a vested interest now


----------



## phareastcoastb4 (Nov 28, 2010)

peterek said:


> https://www.dectane.de/product_info...Scheinwerfer-VW&products_id=89277&language=en
> 
> they do work with 2012 CC


 How much did you paid shipped to IL for the headlights with the led strip ? I want get these since I was going to get the European Clear Projector Bi-Xenon HID Headlight AFS but I can't see spending $1800 for headlights .. Thats way out of my budget at the moment .


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

phareastcoastb4 said:


> How much did you paid shipped to IL for the headlights with the led strip ? I want get these since I was going to get the European Clear Projector Bi-Xenon HID Headlight AFS but I can't see spending $1800 for headlights .. Thats way out of my budget at the moment .


 I paid $500 shipped

Yeah $1800 for headlights is way too much!


----------



## Getaway Car (Apr 18, 2007)

Looks good Peter


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

peterek said:


> Haven't have time to try it,but will try it this weekend ,thanks for suggestion


 so...?


----------



## HunterRose (Feb 16, 1999)

Turb02 said:


> so...?


 
Ditto


----------



## bunni3tu (May 22, 2013)

*The led lights where the orange panel used to be*

Where did you get the single LED panel under your headlight!

Thanks!


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

bunni3tu said:


> Where did you get the single LED panel under your headlight!
> 
> Thanks!


EBay


----------



## NRGCC (Apr 9, 2013)

Hey peterk.. just in case you're still interested. I measured my LEDs in my dectane headlights as well today. I got 63 KOhms (63000 ohms). Maybe your meter was messed up.... You need a maximum of about 900 ohms not to trigger the bulb out error. So, I will putting an 800 ohm resistor in parallel with mine.


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

NRGCC said:


> Hey peterk.. just in case you're still interested. I measured my LEDs in my dectane headlights as well today. I got 63 KOhms (63000 ohms). Maybe your meter was messed up.... You need a maximum of about 900 ohms not to trigger the bulb out error. So, I will putting an 800 ohm resistor in parallel with mine.


Hey,thanks for update, but I already fixed this issue,got resistors from superbrightleds, installed them so they are hanging and not touching anything ( they do get hot), have been running them for couple weeks now with no issues

But how can i fix that one damn broken led diode!!


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

peterek said:


> Hey,thanks for update, but I already fixed this issue,got resistors from superbrightleds, installed them so they are hanging and not touching anything ( they do get hot), have been running them for couple weeks now with no issues
> 
> But how can i fix that one damn broken led diode!!


I would have immediately contacted the seller, and said you already sold your oem lights, and demanded a replacement sent out...but that's just me... 

Didn't they say they tested these before shipment?

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## NRGCC (Apr 9, 2013)

peterek said:


> Hey,thanks for update, but I already fixed this issue,got resistors from superbrightleds, installed them so they are hanging and not touching anything ( they do get hot), have been running them for couple weeks now with no issues
> 
> But how can i fix that one damn broken led diode!!


It's very easy to replace it.. Once you open the headlight. And that's not so easy...


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

Turb02 said:


> I would have immediately contacted the seller, and said you already sold your oem lights, and demanded a replacement sent out...but that's just me...
> 
> Didn't they say they tested these before shipment?
> 
> Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


Yeah i tried that,i got them from romania, guy didnt really understand english when i told him that one led is out he reply that i can use magnet to pull it in lol.

I asked for replacement and they quote me for shipping $100 then i gave up...:/


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

And yes they said that they tested it!


----------



## NRGCC (Apr 9, 2013)

I'm in Romania now... If they weren't so huge I'd bring some back to the us with me.


----------

